# CD- / DVD-Aufbewahrungskoffer



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken um meine Aufbewahrung von den runden Datenscheiben gemacht. Auf möglichst wenig Platz möchte ich soviele Scheiben wie es eben nur geht, aufbewahren. Dabei bin ich auf solche Koffer hier 1000 er ALU CD DVD KOFFER BOX CASE inkl SLEEVES+SCHLOSS bei eBay.de: Aufbewahrung (endet 25.05.10 16:50:18 MESZ) oder CD/DVD Koffer Alu inkl. Hüllen f. 1000 CD`s Schwarz NEU bei eBay.de: Aufbewahrung (endet 05.06.10 15:11:48 MESZ) gestoßen. 

Bezüglich der Stabilität wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob jemand sowas nutzt und wie zufrieden er damit ist. 

Gruß Rammbock


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

Schau Dir so was doch lieber mal in nem Saturn oder so an, auch in "SB-Supermärkten" gibt es so was oft. Da kannst Du die mal anfassen.

Generell sind die halt wie in normaler Koffer, also nicht unstabil, aber man kann natürlich aus der Ferne nicht sagen, ob speziell die ebay-Artikel nun auch Standardqualität haben oder da einer Koffer mit superdünnen Blechen verkauft, die schon beim Anschauen Dellen bekommen... vlt. lieber bei amazon oder so kaufen, wo man genau weiß, welche "Modell" es ist, zB Beco Big Box CD Alu Koffer für 510 CDs: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

oder muss es für 1000 sein?


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Lach mich jetzt nicht aus, aber der nächste Mediamarkt ist 70 KM von hier und bis ich da mal lande, da iat es eher wahrscheinlich das das Wasser in der Hölle einfriert ... Ich bin hier mitten auf´m platten Land 

Nein, muß nicht unbedingt ein 1000ér sein, aber wäre halt nett. 

Der von dir verlinkte ist auch wie die von ebay, zumindest nett anzuschaun, aber die "Bewertungen" sorechen ja auch leider für sich. 

Ich bin für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

Die Frage wäre halt auch, ob das Ding einfach nur im Zimmer stehen soll und mal bei nem Umzug herhalten muss, oder ob Du damit auf Reisen gehen willst / DJ bist oder so was...  in Letzerem dürfte klar sein, dass man da nicht etwas nimmt, das nicht mal 1/3 eines billigen normalen Reisekoffers kostet   Für zu Hause unters Bett oder so reicht halt auch was billiges, aber dann damit rechnen, dass der Griff vlt. nicht hält, wenn man den rel. vollen Koffer mal bewegt, oder dass die Hüllen (falls vorhanden) auch billig und dünn sind usw. . ein paar 100 CDs wiegen nämlich schon nicht grad mehr wenig.


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Zu 100% soll das Teil nur im Zimmer rumstehen. Alles andere wäre mehr oder weniger irrelevant. Das scheint es zu sein, billige Verarbeitung und dann bin ich damit nicht zufrieden, dem möchte ich ja eben entgegenwirken indem ich mir hier mal einige Meinungen anhöre. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Alternativen, die mir gerade nicht einfallen. Momentan arbeite ich zum Beispiel mit CD-Taschen, aber sooo prall finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

Kommst Du denn echt nicht mal irgendwo hin, wo es so was geben kann? Größere "Warensupermärkte", Möbelhaus, Baumarkt usw. ? Selbst Landeier gehen doch mal auf shoppingtour in die nächstgrößere "Stadt" 

Odr Du bastelst Dir eine Holzkioste mit Fächern selber, im Baumarkt gibt es ja preiswert Regalbretter, die könnte man auch für so was nehmen.


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Mai 2010)

Ey, jetzt muß ich mir hier doch outen, ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht als abtrünniger behandelt ...  

In den letzten fünf Monaten bin ich hier nicht rausgekommen aus dem Ort. Es gibt hier zwar ein "großeres" Kaufhaus, aber ohne Koffer. So ein Scheiß Plastik / Holzrahmen wo die CDs mit Plastikhülle reinkommen haben sie da. Aber das will ich ja eben nicht. Weil kein Platz dafür da ist ... 

Mal abgesehen vom Holz, du kannst mir dein Fernsehn auf´m Tisch packen, den bekommst heile zurück. ABER Holz? Man, ich bin froh wenn ich ein Regalbrett gerade sägen kann 

Also bleibt fast einzig als alternative solch ein Koffer, Griff ist ja FAST Banane, aber der soll nicht schon vom anschauen dellen bekommen. Meinetwegen kann es auch einer sein, der "nur" 500 CDs fasst ...

Mit verwirrten Grüßen


----------

